# Convert 277v to 120v tricks?



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

You can not do what you want to do! Isn't there an outlet in the room?


----------



## Fux39 (Nov 23, 2006)

Maybe I was a little bit confusing to ya'll... And I forgot to tell you that there are 3 wires runnign into the fixture... There is a green, grey, and brown wire coming in... Green is obviously the ground... Grey is the neutral... And brown is my hot wire... I do know that much... So see what you can tell me from there... Thanx!!!


----------



## Sparky Joe (May 2, 2006)

Fux39 said:


> Maybe I was a little bit confusing to ya'll... And I forgot to tell you that there are 3 wires runnign into the fixture... There is a green, grey, and brown wire coming in... Green is obviously the ground... Grey is the neutral... And brown is my hot wire... I do know that much... So see what you can tell me from there... Thanx!!!


Are you messing with us? I thought you said you knew a little about electrical?

The brown is 'A' phase on a 3 phase 480 volt system. Somewhere, even multiple places in the building there are transformers that are converting 480/277 to 208/120 find that 208/120 panel and run a circuit from there to where you need to use your tools.

You cannot tap out of your lighting circuit and create a 120 volt circuit, it is absolutely against the law. And if you were in a place that was intended to be occupied then there would be a regular 120V circuit there for you to use.


----------



## mdshunk (Dec 4, 2005)

The green is ground... the grey is neutral... the brown is one phase of a 480 volt system. One leg to neutral is 277 volts. There's no way to get 120 volts from this without a transformer. Listen to me, and listen well... you stand a really good chance of killing yourself monkeying around with a 277 volt lighting system. Find an outlet someplace to use... you do not have 120 at this fixture and there's no way to get it.


----------



## Fux39 (Nov 23, 2006)

So your telling me that even if that single pole switch(120v-277v) that has the brown wire running through it, is flipped to the off position then its still dangerous??? I know for a fact that there is no outlets anywhere near this area... It would literally be a 200 foot extension cord to get there... It is a location at the very top of the stair case 5th floor... And I dont think I can run a extension cord up a staircase where people walk up and down all day (Unsafe) ... All there is nearby is that flourescent light fixture... If I am able to use a transformer or something let me know what kind I should be looking for... I am not knowledgeable enough about electrical... But I am knowledgeable to know that this situation is not impossible... I just am coming to you all for the help I need... So please tell where to go from here... Thanx!!!


----------



## mdshunk (Dec 4, 2005)

Fux39 said:


> So please tell where to go from here... Thanx!!!


The Yellow Pages. Look under the heading 'electrical contractors'. A 480/277 system is not a DIY affair, and is probably flatly illegal for a DIY to be monkeying around with the wiring in a commercial building.


----------



## HarryHarley (Nov 17, 2006)

Oh boy, this thread sounds like it's gonna be real interesting.


----------



## mdshunk (Dec 4, 2005)

HarryHarley said:


> Oh boy, this thread sounds like it's gonna be real interesting.


That kinda depends on whether the OP causes me to call Texas State and give them the head's up.


----------



## Fux39 (Nov 23, 2006)

Nevermind the whole idea... I will have to get with the contractors of the building I guess... I didnt think it was gonna be this much trouble anyways... I thought it was a simple project that I was getting into... And if there is nothing that I can do then I guess the professionals will have to step in and take care of it for me... Sorry for the confusion!!!


----------



## Sparky Joe (May 2, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> Listen to me, and listen well... you stand a really good chance of killing yourself monkeying around with a 277 volt lighting system.


Have you heard about the new code change for '08 that all 277v light fixtures will be required to have a disconnect on them.

Pretty silly, but it's due to unqualified people getting killed doing things they shouldn't


----------



## HarryHarley (Nov 17, 2006)

What the..... my power is flickering here. What did you guys do? :surrender:


----------



## mdshunk (Dec 4, 2005)

Sparky Joe said:


> Have you heard about the new code change for '08 that all 277v light fixtures will be required to have a disconnect on them?


Yeah, the fixture to satisfy that requirement has been on the market for 10 years, give or take. It has a toggle switch in the ballastway cover or in the end of the fixture.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

I sure hope he listened.


----------



## HarryHarley (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey Fux39, It was worth talking about. Having an outlet where it would be convenient would be good. But looks like the guys in the know are giving sound advise. Hopefully you'll find a different solution. Besides, we want you here at the forum and not a statistic. Good luck.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

> There is a single pole light switch so that I can turn it off while I work with it..


Kill the power going to the switch to be sure! I mean if you ever want to work on anything with voltage. If the wrong wire was tied into switch, you could grab a live wire! Maybe someone tired the neutral to the switch and spliced the hot back to itself. Think about that! My dad and I were replacing some lights in a church once. He was a very good electrician, but we did some assuming. It was just a quick little job. We thought we would just turn the switch off. As was I smaller than him, I climbed in the attic to disconnect and tie the new lights in. I was lying in a very awkward position stretched out over joices (spelling?) and bracing when I grapped the wires by hand. ZZZZZZ! Whew! Felt like someone hit me with a sledge all the way to my elbow! He knew right away what someone in the past had done at the switch. Yep, spliced the wrong wire. Learned my lesson. 
I felt like the little boy that wandered in the blacksmith shop and picked up a hot horseshoe. Blacksmith said, "Hot, aint it!" Little boy replied, "Naw, just don't take me long to look at d*** horseshoe!" It didn't take me long to feel a live 110 feed!


----------



## Fux39 (Nov 23, 2006)

For sure... I dont wanna be a stat either... I decided to move my project to a new location... Where ther happens to be an outlet handy... Although it would have been nice to be in my original planned area... I really cant due too my own safety... Thanx guys... And I really do look forward to keeping up with this site... I do know fairly enough about a lot of stuff when it comes to building materials and whatnot... I would like to get involved in more info if I can... So that maybe one day I can be the guy that knows all:thumbup: !!!


----------

